# LA 200 help??



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a doe who is showing signs of subclinical mastitis.

I have searched for dosage info on LA 200 and I can't find it - how much? how many days?

My vet gave me valbazen without any cautions and told me to use 2cc for a 150 lb animal. please don't ask me to call my vet. 

thank you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I can assure you that we never (well almost never) advise calling a vet back after he's demonstrated goat stupidity. 

It's 1 cc per TEN POUNDS. If the goat is 150 pounds, then it's 15 cc of Valbazen.

It's primarily for tapeworms. What worms does your goat have?


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

no, you guys already helped me out with the valbazen. now I am trying to treat mastitis. either with the LA 200 - "5ml" (I swear the vet just reads the dosage on the label for whatever species seems most goat-like) or I also have pen G.

can somebody give me a quantity, frequency, and duration?

Or do I really just go give her 5ml LA 200 SQ and call it done?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I can tell you what I've learned works with my goats for the past 15 yrs. Each herd on different pastures with different feeds and in different areas may need something different.

When my goat(s) test positive for clinical mastitis, I use two items. 

One is "Pirsue Aqueous Gel" (50 mg of pirlimycin in each of the 10 mil syringe). Just infuse into each infected side. Massage that side, wait 12 hrs and milk it out. Do again immediately, wait another 12 hrs and milk out.

The other is "Naxcel" (an antibiotic that crosses into the udder). (1cc/50 lbs under skin two times daily for 3-5 days).

The LA-200 (Oxytectracyline) you mentioned is something I have used (not for mastitis) but I don't like to use it. It must be used sparingly because it may affect bones and pre-natal kids as well as new borns. It may turn adult teeth yellow, may cause inflamation if it gets into the muscle and often causes a hard/flat area at injection sit. As I've said, I do use it. It has been helpful in curing gurgling sounds in lungs during the winter. When I use it, I use 10cc under skin (5cc on each side). Skip a day and give 1 (one) cc/40 lbs under skin. Skip another day and use the 1cc/40 lbs again. No more than this has every been needed in thi sherd.

When using any antibiotic, be aware of the possibility of an allergic reaction. Have a syringe ready to go of "Epinephrine" to use should this occur.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The LA-200 dosage for sheep is 1ML/22 lbs, so something close to that should work fine


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

bearfootfarm - that would be the single 5ml shot as suggested?

I've never heard of giving an antibiotic as one dose.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Have you had her milk tested so that you know if the antibiotic you are about to use will actually work on that specific germ? If not, then she will be growing more germs while the wrong antibiotic is being used.

See the sticky at the top of the main goat page about testing for mastitis.

LA 200 is often used because it's available over the counter. Unfortunately, it has a Sting ingredient in it, and it will cause your goats pain when injected.

Biomycin is the same antibiotic without the Sting.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> bearfootfarm - that would be the single 5ml shot as suggested?
> 
> I've never heard of giving an antibiotic as one dose.


Here's some goat specific information:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#oxytetracycline



> 4.5ML/100 lbs every 36-48 hours
> 
> OR
> 
> 3 ML/100 lbs daily


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

thank you.

I see that fiasco farm has a MUCH longer milk withholding time also - up to 18 days rather than 4. Anybody know what's up with that?

And WHY would you deliberately make a shot sting?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> And WHY would you deliberately make a shot sting?


I don't think it's deliberate, but just that something in it DOES sting


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

You make it sting so people won't be using it to self-treat, would be my guess. Doesn't matter if it hurts the animal, they have a short memory  but if it hurts bad enough, we won't use it on us.

Rosie got attacked by a dog yesterday and got LA200 while at the vet's, and I'll be giving pen-aqueous for the next week. Really close call, but he's optimistic about her recovery... Everybody felt better when she immediately started eating the all-stock Cheryl forgot she had in the van LOL nothing fazes her appetite


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Biomycin is what you want - on LA200 because of the sting, but you really need to stop - wait 7 days and get a clean milk sample and have it tested - the LA200 isn't typically going to help.


----------

